# Femme Fatale



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

With a little imagination, a classic Femme Fatale styled dress can be turned into a _killer _Halloween fashion statement.

This dress was made from a vintage 1952 Vogue Special Design pattern. The fabric is a black synthetic crepe; the stole is made from Halloween bat chiffon fabric with silver glitter. Throw in some fangs for good measure.

I heard through a reliable source that Natasha told Boris she _really _wants this outfit this coming Halloween.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice Kellie. I think you should make one for Hardheaded1...hehehe


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks! LOL

...I rotated the second picture in photobucket, but it's not reflecting that here... hmmm.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice job! I like the bat accent


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Wow Kel....that turned out..welll...ahhh....BEAUTIFUL ! very nice job once again


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Always count on Kell for the classy!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> think you should make one for Hardheaded1...hehehe


 What?? OMG banish that idea!! I definately DO NOT DO DRESSES!! But Kelly..I do admit it's nice..good job on it..but wouldn't look good on someone with pale white pasty chicken legs..like me..hehehehe..and Trish!! paybacks..


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hubba hubba. What, not modeling it??? And I might have known Jen would be hanging out here looking at dresses.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now THAT's Halloween with class!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I just cant picture it in my head Kellie you will have to model it for us.....


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job kellie


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY NICE Ms Wicked, as always....you must have a magic needle or two.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work Kellie!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

As always, it is stunning!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Thanks so much for all of your kind comments! I hope that I'm inspiring people to create unique and fun costumes!

Since Mr. W is home today, perhaps he'll have time later on to snap a few pics of me wearing the dress.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

You are so talented Ms. W. You really set the bar high for classy and realistic costumes. *applause*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here Here! *wolf whistle*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice kellie-you need to wear them and then take the pic


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice dress Mrs W..

you guys are funny


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Wicked! Ms. Wicked.  Love your work.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful job Kellie, I love it!


----------

